# Guppy births! - The 1 survivor.



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

After having my tank and fish (see signature below for breeds and #) for a good 2 weeks and 3 days i had my first guppy fry born in my main tank. I have only the 1 tank so i cuddn't move the female away before hand.

So anyway i came home to find a good 3-5 fry swimming around and you know how it is when you get your first batch, i just sat there and watched for a few minutes then 1 was eaten by a platy. Suddenly remembering that they will be eaten i leaped up and looked around for something to put the fry into, -note i have only 1 tank and no breeder traps/nets- i found a plastic see-though 'tub-shaped' thing and a net and gatherd some water from the tank and poured it into the 'tub'.

Next i began looking for fry. I found 2 at the bottom of some plants -the others may well have been eaten- i tried to catch one with my net and succeeded on my 1st attempt. Putting 'it' in the 'tub' i looked for the other/s. I looked for a good 40 minutes, not wanting to accept that they had possibly been eaten (yer its sad)  . But no more fry could be seen. 

I called it a day and decided if any were left they may well be hiding in the plants. So with my one guppy fry in tow i looked for a suitable place to leave the 'tub' with 'it' in it. I found a spot where i knew it would be warm all day long and at night -around 21-23c- just ok for guppies (although 25c would be better).

I fed the lill guy (and my adults to get them stuffed so they wud be less likely to want any lill fry that i cuddn't see) a few flakes and did my best to break them up as small as possible. Its hard to tell if 'it' is eating or not since they are so small.

Is there anything i can do to make the lill guys time in the 'tub' more comfortable.

Note: I have had him in the 'tub' for more or less a day and 'it' seems happy enough (although i can't read fish emotions) .


Thanks for any help or advise you may give me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Floating plant, live or plastic might help it feel secure. The most important thing is clean water. With no filter or circulation, change some water every day, siphon out uneaten food, and refill.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok well i have no room for plants. But the daily water change is a very gd idea. I will try my best to get the leftovers out of the 'tub' also.

Would water from my tank be ok -for a water change? 
Otherwise i gotta use chemicals on new tap water.
Also how much water should i change? -The 'tub' is circuler and about... 6 inches wide and about 4.5 inches in height. I will try n get sommit bigger should it survive and get bigger.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Would water from my tank be ok


 Yes, if your main tank is in good shape (low nitrates, etc.).


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, my tank is in good shape.

Any advice on how i can make the fry feel more secure, safe etc?
Or any other helpful tips.

Thanks.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Get a few Plastic and floating plants, or live because the fry will hide in them.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm... well i suppose i may be able to fit 1 or possibly 2 plastic plants in the 'tub'.
Any advise about washing the fake plastic plants? - or can they go straight in without been washed?


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Also, i've been thinking. How long will it take for my guppy fry to get to a good size (please specify length) that 'it' can go into the main tank? Noting that 'it' would have to be able to 'nick' some food before the others get in there and push 'it' out the way and of corse not get eaten. =D


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

BumP.......


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well for the plastic plants they are usually covered by something so you only need to rinse them off in water and your fyr might need to stay in that tub for about 3 weeks to a month so then it will be 3\4 of an inch hopefully.

Good Luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ya, any plastic plant, rinse under the tap and drop in the tub. It will float, but that perfect for guppies. You might float some plastic plants (even the ones with bases) in your main tank, too.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm, ok thanks for the tip. I got some special fry fishfood today. It looks sorta powdery and i put some in. Hope 'it' eats it all up and becomes nice + healthy like its owner. =P


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just be careful to keep the water clean. Fry foods are very rich and will foul water quickly if you overfeed (so easy will a powder) and don't get out the excess.


----------

